# Layton Says It's OK for Candidate to Holler @ CF Members



## The Bread Guy (8 Sep 2008)

Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._

*MacKay demands NDP drop candidate over military remarks*
Halifax Chronicle-Herald, 8 Sept 08
Article link

OTTAWA – Defence Minister Peter MacKay has called for NDP Leader Jack Layton to fire a Nova Scotia NDP candidate for her behaviour Thursday at a Halifax peace protest.

But the party says the candidate did nothing wrong.

Halifax West NDP candidate Tamara Lorincz was among a group of Halifax Peace Coalition protesters demonstrating outside the Cunard Centre on Marginal Road. They were protesting the DEFSEC Atlantic 2008 exhibition, a trade show for defence contractors.

Ms. Lorincz hollered at some uniformed members of the Canadian Armed Forces as they drove by.

"This is a racket and it should be shut down," she yelled. "We need a peace economy, not a military economy."

That shows that Ms. Lorincz is "unfit for public office," said Mr. MacKay.

"I felt physically ill," he said Sunday in an interview. "I thought it was just one of the most disgusting things I’ve heard in a long time. I honestly believe Jack Layton should pull that woman’s nomination papers."

Mr. Layton did not respond to Mr. MacKay’s attack, and Ms. Lorincz was not available for comment Sunday, but she issued a news release defending her actions.

"I was protesting the presence of major American military contractors’ attempts to influence the type of equipment our Armed Forces purchases," she said. "Our ongoing in mission in Afghanistan is building a military that works in Afghanistan’s deserts and we need our soldiers focusing on peacekeeping and protecting Canadians.

"I was not protesting the Canadian Armed Forces. In fact, I have the utmost respect for the women and men serving our country proudly; and any suggestion that I would purposely offend veterans is clearly politically motivated."

Mr. MacKay said he can’t believe the NDP would harass members of the Forces, and he can’t recall his old rival, former Halifax NDP MP Alexa McDonough, ever behaving like that.

"Obviously, Alexa and I differed on a number of issues, but I can’t ever imagine Alexa McDonough showing that kind of public disdain for our veterans."

Sackville-Eastern Shore MP Peter Stoffer, the NDP veterans affairs critic, said Sunday he wouldn’t approve of someone showing disrespect for members of the Forces, and he believes Ms. Lorincz was not doing that. And Mr. Stoffer said that Mr. MacKay should worry about the record of his government.

"If Mr. MacKay wants to look in the mirror, maybe he wants to revoke his own nomination papers because his government made an awful lot of promises to our veterans and to our military personnel and they’ve failed to keep them," he said.

_( smaher@herald.ca)_


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Sep 2008)

Just another reason to ignore these baffoons that call themselves a political party.  I am glad the mbrs just continued to drive by and give this "politician" the attention she deserves.  



> clearly politically motivated



That about sums up when she was at the  sing-a-long in the first place.  

Ms Tamara Lorincz's website.


----------



## Celticgirl (8 Sep 2008)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> "This is a racket and it should be shut down," she yelled. "We need a peace economy, not a military economy."



Yeah, let's just get rid of the CF altogether and see how long "peace" will prevail.  :



			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> "I felt physically ill," he said Sunday in an interview. "I thought it was just one of the most disgusting things I’ve heard in a long time."



Ditto and ditto. What a jerk.


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 Sep 2008)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._
> 
> *MacKay demands NDP drop candidate over military remarks*
> Halifax Chronicle-Herald, 8 Sept 08
> ...



In other words she doesn't want the Government of Canada to make procurement decisions based on the *best affordable* principle. She proposes we should buy what: Russian clubs and shields?

And what in hell do _veterans_, offended or otherwise, have to do with _'kicking the tires'_ of some of the hardware we might need?

It's silly season election time: Caution - Stupid People on the Streets!


----------



## Snafu-Bar (8 Sep 2008)

Gotta love it.

 Lawn junk and strangers pounding on the door spewwing forth utter lies all in the hopes of stealing a paycheque for the next 4 years...

 I'm sure she will kiss ass up to the CF and Mr Mackay in hopes of downplaying what her intentions are/we're about the CF and it's membership. lets hope she gets what she's asking for... a place back home where she can contemplate her peace while looking for a new hobby job. As for Layton it's pretty well known what he stands for and what he will do if gets the votes.


 Go green party Go

Cheers


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Sep 2008)

In reality, all this does is ensure the NDP will never get anymore in the governemnt then they are now, and I am sure the next election coming up will sort them out even more so, as any decent Canadian with sound values adn good morals would be a fool to vote for such trash, and a waste of government wages.

The NDP has become a national embarassment, and the grass root founders of the party would be rolling over in their graves if they knew how things have become.

So, keep on doing what you're doing Jack, your day is coming in October

My thoughts,

OWDU


----------



## Bass ackwards (8 Sep 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but I'd feel a lot more comfortable if we had a Conservative Minister of National Defence who could reply to such left-wing nonsense without getting "the vapours".

"I felt physically ill."

Oh puhleeze.

How about: "That pissed me off", or, at the very least, "that was nonsense." without the swooning, back-of-the-hand-to-my-forehead "oh-untimely-death" crap that we usually hear from the Libs/NDP.


----------



## TN2IC (8 Sep 2008)

Whom can forget her.... I know I won't ... hehe..  ;D

Still a waste of oxygen.


----------



## TN2IC (8 Sep 2008)

Little photo humor... sorry for the hijack.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (8 Sep 2008)

The beautiful thing is that this party is really just a distraction for voters rather than a serious political party. Honestly, does ANYONE take them seriously? Are they even a formidable political threat? They rate up there with the Green party...

Taliban Jack and the rest of the NDP have simply smoked a little too much of their 'green' agenda in the form of weed. Or they've partaken in mushrooms, the only other natural substance I can think of off hand that might induce the sort of hallucinations required to think that the world is a happy, friendly place that has no place for us war mongerers. 

I have often loved the phrase 'Galactically Stupid' and I think this might be applicable in this case.....OF COURSE they LOVE the members of the CF...There's an election! As soon as it's over, they'll go back to slagging us and everything we stand for.

If Jack Leighton or any other NDP types frequent our forum, I hope they know that this member is generally sickened by their policies.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (8 Sep 2008)

Snafu-Bar said:
			
		

> Go green party Go
> 
> Cheers



Seriously?  ???

Midget


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Seriously?  ???
> 
> Midget



Well, to date we have 3 NDP, 3 Green and 2 Spoiled ballots on the Poll.  It is heart warming to think we are such a site that all can enjoy.  I do wonder though why anyone would spoil their ballot.  A vote isn't a Protest.  A spoiled ballot simply gets thrown in the trash.  If you want to spoil a ballot, why waste your time and effort.  It does nothing.  You have effectively done nothing; not even Protest.  Be an Adult and make a decision, and make a Real Vote.


Sorry!  In my haze, I forgot that not all the people entering the Poll are Adults.  Some are in fact Children, who are not of age yet.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Sep 2008)

I wanted to find out alittle more about this...member of the NDP, so poked around on her site for a few.  Turns out she has ties with...

http://www.hfxpeace.chebucto.org/

Time to break out the bright orange toga, my harp, grow a pony tail and change my name to Starburst or Meadow-lark or something... :


----------



## Snafu-Bar (8 Sep 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Seriously?  ???
> 
> Midget




 We have nothing else to lose by going "green" with the exception of our sanity. The NDP,CONS,LIBS and PQ"blocheads" are all tried tested and failed over and over and over again. Atleast the greens deserve a shot at getting it wrong too before they are herded into the pile of miscreant babblers.

eduted fer speelin


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2008)

Snafu-Bar said:
			
		

> We have nothing else to lose by going "green" with the exception of our sanity.



I think that states it all there.

I would prefer to keep my sanity, thank you.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Sep 2008)

Snafu-Bar said:
			
		

> . Atleast the greens deserve a shot at getting it wrong too before they are herded into the pile of micreant babblers.



Just finished reading all their policy stuff on their website. Managed not to throw up my supper but not by much. 

I'm surprised they are not being sued over their "Green tax shift"  :


----------



## Snafu-Bar (8 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Just finished reading all their policy stuff on their website. Managed not to throw up my supper but not by much.
> 
> I'm surprised they are not being sued over their "Green tax shift"  :



 No that was reserved for the Libby Leader Mr Dion. He liberally ripped off the Green Shift from some company and tried to peddle it off as a "hey look what i didded"  :


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2008)

Snafu-Bar said:
			
		

> No that was reserved for the Libby Leader Mr Dion. He liberally ripped off the Green Shift from some company and tried to peddle it off as a "hey look what i didded"  :



Wait a minute!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The Liberals would never do anything like that


----------



## midget-boyd91 (8 Sep 2008)

Snafu-Bar said:
			
		

> We have nothing else to lose by going "green" with the exception of our sanity. The NDP,CONS,LIBS and PQ"blocheads" are all tried tested and failed over and over and over again. Atleast the greens deserve a shot at getting it wrong too before they are herded into the pile of micreant babblers.



Nothing to lose? Give yer head a shake there. How about national security, the nations infastructure, tens of thousands of jobs deemed 'environmentally unfit' by the Greens that would be terminated, how about Canada's place on the international scale? A nation run by people who have zilch experience when it comes to running anything more powerful than a smart car can have only one outcome: Bad.

Midget


----------



## aesop081 (8 Sep 2008)

Snafu-Bar said:
			
		

> We have nothing else to lose by going "green"




 :rofl:


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Snafu-Bar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















 :rofl:


----------



## midget-boyd91 (8 Sep 2008)

Here's a quote from their "Green Tax Shift"



> Canadians can reduce the taxes they pay by switching to fuels that are less carbon intensive and by taking measures to increase energy efficiency in other areas.



Here's the translation.
Remember that $2 500 pellet stove you bought last year? Bad news, we don't like that dirty carbon filled smoke it makes, so you're going to have to spend a couple grand purchasing a new way to heat your home. 

- You can't have oil, it's bad for the dirt if your tank springs a leak. 
- You can't burn firewood, and if you just spend a couple thousands refitting your home to fit a fireplace, sorry. 
- We don't like Nuclear, so you're not going to use it.

Here's the good news. After you spend a couple thousand dollars fitting your home with a solar panel, or windmill, your house will look badass, and if it's not cloudy outside, you can even watch the TV.

Say bye to that trip to St. Pierre, but don't feel bad, they're all heathen b*stards for driving gas guzzling, carbon spewing automobiles anyways."

Midget


----------



## Snafu-Bar (8 Sep 2008)

News flash, the jobs are drying up already, the military up till a short time ago was in the same bottomless canoe and the Greens had no part in it. Harpers throwing mad money around to kiss ass back to the top of the pile before the fan gets pointed in a new direction and switched on.

 If history tells us anything, it tells us our vote only changes the wrapper for the sh*t on a stick hidden underneath. Change the wrappers all you want the flavour is going to be the same.

 The current leadership in ALL the parties are pretty much all the same, spouting the same rhetoric and saying anything people want to hear, but what happens when they actually HAVE to do something....the same that always gets done. LIE LIE LIE ad-nausium.

 I'm just waiting for the first "i promise" pile of BS so i can officially throw up over the whole deal.

We need a fundamental change at the base of the skull upwards. I think we need to get away from the british system altogether and work on something that's not only "Canadian" but functional, effective and CURRENT. Archaic hand me down british politics isn't working for us, nor will it this election or the next.


 Cheers.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Sep 2008)

Snafu-Bar said:
			
		

> News flash, the jobs are drying up already, the military up till a short time ago was in the same bottomless canoe and the Greens had no part in it. Harpers throwing mad money around to kiss ass back to the top of the pile before the fan gets pointed in a new direction and switched on.
> 
> If history tells us anything, it tells us our vote only changes the wrapper for the sh*t on a stick hidden underneath. Change the wrappers all you want the flavour is going to be the same.
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## GAP (8 Sep 2008)

Snafu-Bar said:
			
		

> We need a fundamental change at the base of the skull upwards. I think we need to get away from the british system altogether and work on something that's not only "Canadian" but functional, effective and CURRENT. Archaic hand me down british politics isn't working for us, nor will it this election or the next.
> Cheers.



So get involved and work towards changing it.


----------



## Yrys (8 Sep 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> So get involved and work towards changing it.



Cheers  :cheers: !


----------



## Acer Syrup (9 Sep 2008)

ohhhh snap bang crash, I go bazerk. I just got a call from Ontario...... but I live in BC and don't know anyone who would call me at 9pm (So, I didn't answer). And oh what do you know it was my ole buddy Jack. He sounded very nice on the recording left on the VM. But I wished I could Holler at some of his staff. Not that it would make anything better, but it make MY day that much better.


----------



## RangerRay (9 Sep 2008)

Some of those Green candidates are fine upstanding <a href="http://transmontanus.blogspot.com/2008/09/whats-with-these-crackpots-is-anti.html">citizens</a>...

 :-X


----------



## toughenough (9 Sep 2008)

I don't get what all of the fuss is about.

This article kept mentioning the Canadian Armed Forces. Who are they? Are they some Canadian Forces wannabes? Perhaps it's just the icing on the cake of how uninformed some of their comments are...


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2008)

Snafu-Bar said:
			
		

> .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose you would recommend a Republic instead of our Constitutional Monarchy.   



You don't see the hypocrisy in that do you?


----------



## Wookilar (9 Sep 2008)

If anyone is in Halifax area on Saturday, thought you might like to see this... I imagine our local NDP candidates will be there in spades.... it's on Ms. Lorincz's website as well.

(from the HPC website)
RALLY TO SUPPORT THE WAR RESISTERS 
SAT. SEPT. 13 AT NOON 
SPRING GARDEN LIBRARY, HALIFAX 
Join us for a Pan-Canadian Day of Action to Support the War Resisters on Saturday, September 13 at noon in front of the Spring Garden Library. Help us tell Stephen Harper: Don’t Deport the Hinzman Family! U.S. Iraq War resister Jeremy Hinzman and his wife and two children have been ordered to leave Canada by September 23rd. In spite of Hinzman’s four and a half years living, working and raising a family in Canada, the Harper government plans to deport him to the United States where he will likely face a court martial and a potential military jail sentence and felony conviction. This flies in the face of democracy and the will of Canadians: Parliament passed a motion in support of war resisters June 3rd, 82% of Canadians oppose the Iraq war (Strategic Counsel poll), and 64% of Canadians support war resisters (Angus Reid poll). 

Only 13 days left till we get rid of this oxygen thief. I do feel for his kids though, getting moved around like that at the beck and call of any that will attempt to shield you from the laws of two countries....


As for yelling at CF members not being disrespectful, by a person that wants to represent this country.....I guess there goes the idea of listening to *ALL* their constituents....... I have a lot of time for Peter down in Lower Sackville, I feel kind of sorry for him that his party is so full of loonies (and not the good kind you can buy Timmies with). I've spoken with him on a number of occasions and while we certainly do not agree on many points (our world views do differ after all  ;D) he is at least realistic in his expectations of Canada's place in the world and inside our economic and strategic agreements. And, he seems to truly like us. Just my two cents worth of rambling I guess.

Wook


----------



## Harley Sailor (9 Sep 2008)

IMO Halifax West NDP candidate Tamara Lorincz has no place trying to represent any part of such a large military community. I just hope the voters see it the same way.  How can you represent people when you disagree with their life style.


----------



## Neill McKay (9 Sep 2008)

toughenough said:
			
		

> I don't get what all of the fuss is about.
> 
> This article kept mentioning the Canadian Armed Forces. Who are they? Are they some Canadian Forces wannabes? Perhaps it's just the icing on the cake of how uninformed some of their comments are...



Or maybe they read the National Defence Act.


----------



## gaspasser (9 Sep 2008)

I concur with Wook, Peter is a great guy to help out in MS.  When I heard he was NDP, I backed away but he's been real good for my folks down that way.  Too bad he is NDP.  As for Tamara Lorincz , how can she have that attitude and still live in Halifax!!!!!!!   ???
I think the large and strong navy presence will soon sort her out...umm, not to mention the Army and Airforce trades who support the Navy.  And the strong Reserve and Militia presence, most of them are University students who get to vote!.  
Colour you gone Tamara, tommorrow.
My $0.02


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2008)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> .....  As for Tamara Lorincz , how can she have that attitude and still live in Halifax!!!!!!!   ???
> I think the large and strong navy presence will soon sort her out...umm, not to mention the Army and Airforce trades who support the Navy.  And the strong Reserve and Militia presence, most of them are University students who get to vote!.



If only it were true.  The only towns that I know of that strongly support their military presence are Calgary and Edmonton.  Every other major metroplitan area and small town that I can think of, seem to have large anti-military 'groups'.  Halifax is not an exception.


----------



## gaspasser (9 Sep 2008)

Yeah, it's not like IF the military pulls out of Halifax anyone is going to know about it!!??
I think the reason Ed and Cal have so much support is they seem to have stronger ties out west than the east.  Plus, Ed sees the lads come home under a flag, Halifax doesn't.  Over the years, there has been some bad blood {spilt} between the Navy and local lads, as with any military town. But I will give this, Hfx does do the Red Fridays...which my mom proudly attends!


----------



## Shamrock (9 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If only it were true.  The only towns that I know of that strongly support their military presence are Calgary and Edmonton.  Every other major metroplitan area and small town that I can think of, seem to have large anti-military 'groups'.  Halifax is not an exception.



Kingston's not too bad, even with the university.  Look how many business bear the yellow ribbon downtown.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Kingston's not too bad, even with the university.  Look how many business bear the yellow ribbon downtown.



A complete turn around from the 1990's.  The Kingston Substandard was constantly publishing the ramblings of the wacko Anti-military and Radical Feminist crowds.  I must say though, the Editorial page and Letters to the Editor were funnier than the Comics section.


----------



## TN2IC (9 Sep 2008)

I say "coeur de guerre".. get Hiller out of TD office and into power.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Sep 2008)

Halifax, all in all, doesn't seem that bad, and considering the amount of university students kicking around (Dal, The Mount, MSVU) and colleges, you'd think there would be more...clashes.  I think the most 'vocal' group would be the Dal crew in the South End but...someone strategically located that Starbucks on Quinpool or they get caught on Skin Spring Garden Road or the Public Gardens being at one with Mother Earth (aka picking magic mushrooms).  Seriously though, its not as bad as I would have thought.  At the grocery store, its not uncommon to have someone say "thanks for what you do" and shake you hand if you are in your cammie-jammie's on the way home.

They are the odd members of the dope-smoking, hippy-friend-of-Jesus, urban-ninja-toga-wearing clan that like to throw paint on the old Sherman at the Armouries  and join the Ku-bay-Ah-My-Lord sing-alongs like the one coming up, who escape into the metro area and 'protest' but my personal feel is these people just need to belong to something, or they just don't get that freedom doesn't come in a can that you can open up.  Its nice to know there are people like that, who don't understand just what the Boogey-man really is, who need people to serve.  

There is even an urban legend about some protestors entering the Armouries one fine day, 'searching for the nuclear weapons' and acting like protestors do in some cases, much to the delight of some of the NCOs and a certain Unit Adjt at the time, IIRC.   ;D

The size of the groups that actually gather in support of these things, from what I've seen, could all fit into one bus.  If it makes them feel good, let 'er pound, I say.


----------



## Celticgirl (9 Sep 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> ... or they just don't get that freedom doesn't come in a can that you can open up.



I love it...I'm stealing that one!


----------



## aesop081 (9 Sep 2008)




----------



## gaspasser (10 Sep 2008)

+1 thanks CDN A


----------



## RCD (19 Sep 2008)

Don't be surprise if the Green Party overtakes them.


----------



## Hot Lips (19 Sep 2008)

Time to break out the bright orange toga, my harp, grow a pony tail and change my name to Starburst or Meadow-lark or something... :
[/quote] :rofl:

Well I didn't see her...and I am glad I may have had a mechanical failure on my PMV 

HL


----------



## Boxkicker (20 Sep 2008)

HollywoodHitman said:
			
		

> The beautiful thing is that this party is really just a distraction for voters rather than a serious political party. Honestly, does ANYONE take them seriously? Are they even a formidable political threat? They rate up there with the Green party...



  Unfortunately people do take them seriously.


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Sep 2008)

Boxkicker said:
			
		

> Unfortunately people do take them seriously.



Humble friend of army.ca,

Not wishing to offend, but I disagree with your post entirely.

Not very many, and with their (NDP) antics since the last election, I do beleive any Canadian with a gram of common sense will answer loud and clear on 14 Oct. 

Only the lunitic left will get their vote, you know the pro decriminalistaion of drugs mob etc.

The NDP federally have as much energy as a 95 yr old impotent male in a coma to boot. To translate that in lay terms, just a weak short fart on a windy Saskatchewan day. Otherwords, effectiveless.

I am way over the NDP, and Taliban Jack.

Have a happy day.

OWDU


----------



## Boxkicker (25 Sep 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Only the lunitic left will get their vote, you know the pro decriminalistaion of drugs mob etc.
> 
> 
> 
> OWDU



  I have to refute this my sister is a Doctor and in NO way wants decriminalization, I lived in a NDP riding and there were a great many not just lunatic left who followed them.


----------



## a_majoor (25 Sep 2008)

The core ideology of the NDP appeals to the emotions of Greed and Envy, which are powerful motivators. Jack Layton can also point to a record in Parliament of acting as a real opposition party to HM Government, which might have some influence on otherwise undecided people.

The NDP has been around for a very long time, and many of their membership are entrenched in the bureaucracy, educational institutions and media (as part of the "long march through the institutions"), which gives them much more leverage than simple numbers might suggest. 

Never discount the NDP as a potent political force in Canada.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Sep 2008)

Boxkicker said:
			
		

> I have to refute this my sister is a Doctor and in NO way wants decriminalization, I lived in a NDP riding and there were a great many not just lunatic left who followed them.



Fair enough, but methinks after TJ's recent fiascos since the last election, hopefully those NDP mainstreamers will change thie minds, as the NDP have long since strayed from their traditional roots, or so I beleive IMHO.

I think that we can agree on.

Have a good one,

OWDU


----------



## Cloud Cover (29 Sep 2008)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> The NDP has been around for a very long time, and many of their membership are entrenched in the bureaucracy, educational institutions and media (as part of the "long march through the institutions"), which gives them much more leverage than simple numbers might suggest.



You forgot the courts. All of these institutions are supposed to be a-poliitcal. When they are not, they are essential enablers of fascism or communism, take your pick. Radicalized thought, extremism, suppression of freedom of opinion and expression, state enforcement of social dogmatism, parochial status for nonconformists. These are the hall marks on the left in Canada.


----------



## toughenough (15 Oct 2008)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canadavotes/riding/017/

Well, she lost. She didn't get quite the humbling we were hoping for, but either way the people spoke. Less than a third of the people that showed up at the polls could identify with her antics.


----------

